# Great site



## Janger (Aug 19, 2016)

You know I just wanted to say this is great forum and site. I was just on a few others and they are so annoying these days with ads, popups, inline crap, more pop ups, sign up for this shit that shit. I was just at one of the canadian build it dot ca sites and the terms there say if you upload anything they now own everything to do with that material including commercial resale to others. I don't know if that legal enforcable etc but talk about a bad set of terms. Any way @Jwest7788 Josh thanks for setting this thing up and I'll be glad to keep supporting for as long I can.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 20, 2016)

Janger said:


> You know I just wanted to say this is great forum and site. ...Any way @Jwest7788 Josh thanks for setting this thing up and I'll be glad to keep supporting for as long I can.


Thanks for the shout out @Janger 

You were the first person to reach out to me initially, really our conversations over email were the major catalyst to all of the meetups and the forum creation in the first place!

The group effort leading up to and at Maker Faire last year, everyone's contributions large and small, really hit home that we have something cool here worth nurturing. Shout out to @Alexander and @Kris Jensen who spent the whole weekend with me at the front line, of course not forgetting the numerous other people who swung by for a visit!



Janger said:


> ...they are so annoying these days with ads, popups, inline crap, more pop ups, sign up for this shit that shit. I was just at one of the canadian build it dot ca sites and the terms there say if you upload anything they now own everything to do with that material including commercial resale to others. I don't know if that legal enforcable etc but talk about a bad set of terms.



Yeah, not really my style. Plus, what could they possibly need project pics for soo critically that they can't take 2 minutes and ask permission? lol


----------



## Alexander (Aug 21, 2016)

Im keen to do maker fair next year. I got the vibe today that we left a lasting impression. Nice to see you two today even though i had to bolt half way through.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 22, 2016)

Agreed! I'm going to work on having a few programs prepared for my mill. Should have lots of time between now and then to get it all figured.
Always a pleasure Alex, John.


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Janger (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexander said:


> Im keen to do maker fair next year. I got the vibe today that we left a lasting impression. Nice to see you two today even though i had to bolt half way through.



Yeah you guys did make an impression. Good to see you guys too.


----------

